
Apple releases snapchat-like app Clips - vivekchandsrc
http://www.apple.com/clips/
======
setr
The biggest issue I have with this is that app is absurdly ugly

I haven't actually read apple's design standards but it doesn't seem like it'd
come close to meeting it

At the very least the dark gray + red color scheme clashes with every other
apple app i can think of..

------
angryasian
apple is another one of those companies that really have wanted to get into
social. I really don't see this as a snap replacement unless people move to
instagram stories. FB and imessage are really for more personal social groups.
Snap still has the benefit of being somewhat anonymous for not so personal
contacts, like online only groups of friends. Could this eat into Snap's
usage, very likely.

------
vivekchandsrc
It is tending more towards video creation...luckily they didn't cram into the
messages app...

~~~
rezashirazian
yet.

There is no reason to think they wouldn't go down that path if it seems
viable.

------
napolux
WTF APPLE!

